# Naming your babies



## VictoriaK (Jul 8, 2012)

Every breeding season I figure out names for different breedings, trying to stay true to 
the lines, keeping sires initials in the mix, and finding names that match or go along
with the parents, but with some babies it's getting a bit more of a challenging, how many 
flower names can one come up with!!?? I am also keeping to the letters of ADGA which 
is kinda fun too. So I am wonder what ya'all do for naming babies?? How do you decide on 
a name? do you recycle names??


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It was so much eaiser when my kids were young! I would have names to go through to pick the lesser of evils, you will note when herds start out their goat names are usually cartoons or flowers or with daughters, fairy tale girls 

I have lists of names I have gotten from those who love doing stuff like this, Lindsey Long sent me several typed pages of names I still use today. I also was raised on horseback so I still get info on national wins at the Quarter Horse Nationals, and the Arabian Nationals, and I watch horse racing, so I add to the list with names from that.

Yes I recycle names, but mostly when a doe so reminds me of an old doe I used to have.

On my breeding calander next to who is bred to whom (or who is going to be bred to whom) I start writing in names of doelings and bucklings if they are born (I rarely let anyone name their kids anymore, unless they pre give me the name and I OK it) so as soon as the kid is born it is named for it's paperwork.

Although I used to be able to tell you just from a name who exactly her dam was, my names have become way to convoluted for even me to remember this anymore, I am forever asking those who buy animals from me, then come back with a question to tell me her pedigree  Flower names morph into spice and herb names  Shoofly Pie morphed into Pie names which then morphed into Sweet Tea Pie, which then turned into Lipton and her tea family and and and  It gets rediculous 

My good friend Thurman (Udder Udder LaManchas) named his goats starting with the letter of the ADGA tattoo year, I quickly knew I wasn't going to do that!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Vicki is right! Those who love to give names to things are easily able to come up with names for any animal. If you message Lindsey she can certainly get you names. Also give her names that have already been used so she can work off of them.

We have always been into the mythical names and we use history alot for our names (lindsey's favorite subject is history), I am a sci-fi fan and use Sci-fi names like Tallis and Optimus Prime. We have our titled "Lady" alpine lines, Lady Gwendlyn, Lady Eowyn, and Lady Bree. And then we have some out of context like Emi-N-May. So those kind of names can be worked off of into lineages. We try to always use the bucks initials and try to blend the dam and bucks lineages together but it does not always work and we wind up with something totally different as the animal sometimes comes up with their own name, such as Lucky Penny. Penny just looked like a Penny and came to it right away. I have no idea how she turned into our Lucky Penny but she is so thats her papered name.
Tam


----------



## Annie (Jun 10, 2012)

When I had lots of different goats/breeds -I used to name kids using the same first letter as their mom's name. Then my first registered Lamancha had Moon in her name when I got her, so all her offspring got some type of planet/moon name. I realized this weekend that although the original Moonie is gone, all the does I now have in my herd are her descendants - Crissy (Crescent Moon), her daughter Truby (Troubled Moon, cause she was ALWAYS in trouble as a kid), Moon's Harmony and Moon's Melody. Except Lucy and Ethel -they were over a yr old, friend was here and they REALLY needed names so she gave them names. 

My bucks have been named from 70's music, first was Space Cowboy, then Major Tom. My current was supposed to be Baaad Baaad Leroy Brown, but his baby name of Jo-Jo from the breeder stuck - he likes it better and it fits him


----------



## milkmaidranch (Jun 21, 2010)

I've been in a music naming faze for a few years now. The kids will be named after Country songs and singers. But when the kids(2 legged) were younger they would go by Disney. I have named a few doe's after a doe that died but change it a bit as you can't really name the same name if it's been taken by the same breeder.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I use themes and name sons after fathers and daughters after mothers, but if I'm not feeling it, I start new themes.


----------



## dreamfirefarm (Nov 15, 2011)

I name for the tatto letter designated by ADGA that way I automatically know what year a doe is by the letter her name starts with. I put herd name sires initials and then name like next year is D herd name sire's initials D name


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

dreamfirefarm said:


> I name for the tatto letter designated by ADGA that way I automatically know what year a doe is by the letter her name starts with. I put herd name sires initials and then name like next year is D herd name sire's initials D name


 :yeahthat

Not sure if I'll be in this game for another 23 years so I'm guessing I'm not gonna run out of names. Unfortunately, my herdname with ADGA is MFA so the name on the papers doesn't look that great. This year I had MFA AAB Cassandra, Caroline, and Charcoal Char-Lee (at least she got a bit more than just a name) and MFA SHBT Chloe and Claire.

I'll need lots of D names next year as I'm breeding 9 does (my most ever yet) and surely, hopefully at least half will be doelings.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I make a list of cool names for each breeding, and then usually don't use them when the kids are actually born because it doesn't "fit" them.

I take my time and watch the kid to be named and usually a name pops into my head that "fits" the kid. I used to try and follow family lines but there are just so many Z names! I do use song titles a lot. One of my weanlings is named Flirting with Disaster after the Molly Hatchet song, another is named Hailstorm after a rock group with a really great female singer. I do add the sire and dams name initials in front of the kids name so I know who her parents are without dragging out reg papers. So Flirt is DFL LOC Z Flirting with Disaster and Haily is DLF LOC R Hailstorm. Yeah, it's an awful lot of initials.

I like to look thru the human baby names web sites. I look in a certain theme for names and meanings. I love naming things, its sort of an obsession for me.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Behind The Name is a good place that we find names.
Tam


----------



## VictoriaK (Jul 8, 2012)

Wow...what nice replies , that is so wonderful to get such input! So, what are some good names for the 'D' year??
I haven't even thought about it, but am not stuck on it either. 
I am in a Jimi Hendryx mood, so Purple Haze may be in order, or something to that effect. 

I do have a Daisy doe, and her daughter, Blessing too was bred this year, really hoping for a couple
sweet little girls, any ideas?? I am curious what can come of Blessing's offspring...


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Caprine Beings said:


> Behind The Name is a good place that we find names.
> Tam


Ooooh, thanks.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 15, 2008)

My farm is named Broken Road for the Rascal Flatts song and all the registered kids get country song title or my favorite line from a country song.

A few are:
Reba's Fancy
Eli's Crazy Girl
Loud you Out Loud
Shine On
Texas Tornado
Stars Over Texas
Last 2 ( and some of the others)are out of a buck I got from Vicki so I went back to their Texas roots for this line. There are LOTS of country songs I can use that are about Texas.



swgoats said:


> I use themes and name sons after fathers and daughters after mothers, but if I'm not feeling it, I start new themes.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

We go with themes and all names absolutely make sense to us, but based on my husbands frequent stares and head shakings I guess I have to conclude that this possibly isn't true for 'outsiders'. Our first doe Love over the years had kids named Faith, Hope, Valentine, Aphrodite and (my fave, a buckling Dr. Love. The breeding of Faith with Sky Walker resulted in 'No Limits' (it made sense to me :lol), and Coffee had Machiato, Java Chip and my current buck Cup-A-Joe (can't believe that 'Star-Buck' didn't even occur to us at the time!) Enchant had Fantasy, Jazelle (Giselle from movie Enchanted), and this years triplets were Magician (buck), Magic and Shazaam, with Jazelle's kids now just getting 'fancy names' (Elizabeth and Savannah). Skittles kids of course are all candy: twins Jelly Bean and Licorice (pure white ) are my buddies but we had to let her buckling twins with what my oldest daughter thought were the best names ever go: Mike and Ike were very cute, but not breeding material (awwwww).

Sometimes names are just circumstance, though. When Saanen yearling Jamie had a surprise HUGE doeling that looked suspiciously well....un-Saanen..... her name was based on my first words while assisting the birth. Nope, 'Jeepers' is not _exactly_ what I said, but let's just say it's the PG version. :biggrin


----------



## Polopony (Dec 24, 2011)

My daughter's herd is mostly song names or book characters. She loves to read so just keeps track of some of her favorites.


----------



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

This is not the least bit helpful, lol, but naming kids is by FAR my favorite part of raising animals. Everything here gets a name! I am slightly obsessed, lol.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

I have herd name first of course and then a short version or initial of the sires name and then try to pick a name that begins with the same first letter as the dams name - not too original I guess but it makes it much easier to remember who the sire and dam are without have to look at registration papers.


----------



## Horsehair Braider (Mar 11, 2011)

I do themes too so I can remember at least the dam line, but there are times when I go by circumstances. One that came early might be named Early Bird, for example.

A good example but not from my farm: a friend also raises miniature horses. She had two gorgeous parents - a stallion that was only about 28" tall and a mare that was about 30" tall. They had a nice colt, but he grew... and grew... and grew... Yikes! Before he was weaned, he towered over his poor mother. He eventually grew to 38" tall. He was named Holy Smoke!


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

You'll probably all think we're nuts but our dairy goats' names are all palindromes - same frontwards and backwards. So, we have (had - lots of you read and consoled me about Hannah) Hannah, Ava, and, last but not least, Tunanut. Hannah doelings were always Anna. Since we didn't keep them we recycled the name. Ava's doelings are Eve (although this year we've kept Eve so not sure what next year's kids names will be). Tunanut always has an Unanu - male or female. Since it's a completely contrived name, it can be for either. And, we haven't kept any of her kids. Otto is our buck. In our case, it's easy since we have such a small herd. We gave Tuna's doeling to a friend who named her TiraNisu.

The internet is a great resource for our palindromes. At this point, though, we try to keep kid names somewhat close to their dams' names, at least in some palindromic fashion. (It's mostly just a game for us.)


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I have had strange names over the years- twin bucklings-

Ko and Tex
Frik and FraK
Waylon and Willie
Eenie and Meenie
Buck and Roy


----------



## Goat Town (Nov 20, 2010)

I tried theme names but gave up. I had a doe I named Ruby. Her kids were gemstone, eremald, etc. 

Sometimes a kid earns a name. For instance, I bought a kid in 2009 whose name is Donella Lecia. But here she is known as Bristow because the breeder who sold her to me lives near the town of Bristow. When the kid came here, she immediately dominated the baby herd who followed her around like some posse following an outlaw. So, Donella became known as the "Bristow Kid." After the "Kid" kidded, I called her the "Bristow Doe," but that was just shortened to plain ole "Bristow." If I use her registered name nobody knows her!

This year there was a doeling born and from the minute she arrived I said she was "cherry" because of her looks. I'm going to register her as Cerise, the French word for cherry.

In 2010 I had a mixed pair born on the anniversary of a great aunt's birthday. The doe carries my aunt's name and the buck carries my grandfather's name. The same kidding season another mixed pair were born on the Ides of March and were named Julius and Cleo.


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

I name by whatever suits me at the moment. 

My Lamancha buck is Teats-N-Tails Tonka Toi.... A shout out to his sire, South Fork Toi Soldier. His first daughter I kept is Noodleville's Trick or Treat, "Tricks" (Her dam's name was Casper)..... All of his daughters I keep will have "T" names.

I have used songs, movie & books characters, and if I chose something totally random, then I'll put the sire's initials after my herd name....


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I named my 2012 doe kids after my late uncle Ted (Teddy), my Uncle Vic (Vicki), my dad, Ray, (Rayzee-Daizee) and my mother Martha-Lu Ann (Martha and Luann). My family laughed at me.


----------



## VictoriaK (Jul 8, 2012)

Wow!! So cool so many cool adeas, and ofcorse stories!! Love them all!! You guys are cool!!

It reminds me of our babies from '09. My big sister died 12-23-08..she was only 45!! I was so 
crushed to ose my sweet friend, I missed her so much!! Her name was Cheri, I was SHOCKED 
when my favorite doe kidded on her birthday! 3-24-09, the babies were born under a cherry tree. 
The doeling I named Cheri Vine...a sweet little thing, just like my sissy!! 

I really am leaning toward the western theme this year as we live in a totally hick town
so it only fits...=)


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

You'd like my latest two bucklings' names then: Blossom's sons Bearclaw and......BillyBob!


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

We sometimes name after people too. I explain that it is a great honor.


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Here's a name list that should last you a few kidding seasons............

http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/names.htm


----------



## VictoriaK (Jul 8, 2012)

Bear claw and Buckbob!! :rofl
That's awesome!! Waaahaaaaa....

Love the list too, I could do this all day...
but there are chores to be done!

We have friends with a beautiful ranch and the name animals in honor of
friends. IT's quite amusing, so we named our bantam ducks after them!

They said they are waiting for kidding season to use my name...
es, everything here gets a name...


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

VictoriaK said:


> Bear claw and Buckbob!! :rofl
> That's awesome!! Waaahaaaaa....


It isn't BuckBob! Very funny, I heard this site does that when you use the OTHER word for buck. His name is (and take away the S in the beginning) SBillyBob. I wonder if this goes through or if it will be SBuckBob when I read this post back.... :lol


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Noooo, :rofl I really can't use that name on here? Okay it is 'SillyBob' but then replace the S with a B!!!


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Billlybob.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

:lol wow, I'm slow sometimes. I thought buckBob - eh..


----------



## VictoriaK (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh dear thank you for the giggle! I did need it today!
Billy Bob...wooohoo!!


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

fmg said:


> Billlybob.


How did you do that??????????


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

3 L's  I hate BILLLY, so it auto changes it to Buck. I believe Nannny changes to Doe also.


----------



## VictoriaK (Jul 8, 2012)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> 3 L's  I hate BILLLY, so it auto changes it to Buck. I believe Nannny changes to Doe also.


 :rofl

Don't ya just cringe when people talk about their "nanny" goat, or "billy" goat??Seriously, this is not 
the 1900's any longer!!!
My daughter thinks I am controlling, but it seriously irks me!! And believe me there are 
tons of those folks out here!!!grrrrr....... :really


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> 3 L's  I hate BILLLY, so it auto changes it to Buck. I believe Nannny changes to Doe also.


I am with you on the billly/nannny thing: hate it, but I did not expect good ol' BilllyBob to fall victim to the system :lol It's right next to: what kind of sheep are those? Or, worse, 'You can DRINK goat milk???' (and now I need a smiley face icon that has steam coming out of the ears.)


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

My grandma's name is Nannny. I use buck and doe mostly as industry standard, but will switch interchangably if I perceive someone is more used to nanny and billly. It doesn't bother me, but I'm a fan of old fashioned.

The "you can drink goat milk" thing must be a Midwest thing? I've been hearing that - from people that are coming to buy an advertised DAIRY goat! They see the milk stand, and they go "oh, wow, I never even thought about milking them." One lady told me they were milking out one goat for some reason - babies weren't taking enough or something - and they were just throwing the milk out. All these apocolyptic TV shows and stuff, I really think most people would just starve if something happened.


----------

